# GA16DE Apexi S-AFC II Install



## nismosilvias14 (Oct 12, 2002)

I installed an afc today and thought id share the install since GA16DE is non-existant in the Apexi Book and it is a cheaper alternative to JWT. 

Apexi ----------- ECU

Spliced
Red ------------- 12 volt ign (I picked a diff source not ECU)
Green ---------- Blue/Orange (RPM Signal, If you cant find it, look behind gauge cluster)
Purple ---------- White (ECU Pin?? Anyone with FSM wanna help?)
Knock sensor, I didnt use it yet...
Grey ------------ Yellow (Throttle Pos)
Brown ---------- Black (Close to ECU) 
Black ------------ Black (On same wire above 1 cm behind)

After these are spliced, cut the Solid Green wire going from the ECU. Connect the the Apexi Yellow wire to the green wire going to the ECU. Connect the Apexi White wire to the green wire going into the MAF. 

Once everything is ready, turn your ignition to start but don't start it. Let the Apexi load and go to ETC. Then Select Sensor Type. Select Hot-Wire
Sensor Number
14 14 This is for our B14 GA16DE MAF
02 14 This is for Z32 MAF on GA16DE

Sensor Calculation
1 In 1 Out 

Next exit back to ETC and select Car Select. Set the CYL to 4 and the THR to the NE Arrow. Finally go to sensor check an make sure everything is reading. Then set your fuel map and turn on your engine and your ready. The book should tell you everything else you need to know about the Settungs. 

Mods on Engine : Hotshot Headers, Hotshot CAI, Full 2.5 Exhaust Straight Pipe Muffler, Timing Advanced, JDM SR20DE Injectors 259CC (GA16DE is 189CC), NGK Iridiums and Wires.



Does anyone know what Throttle body will fit our intake manifold??? TPS doesnt matter...


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

cool write up. but one thing puzzles me when u say then set your fuel map


----------



## nismosilvias14 (Oct 12, 2002)

Im still trying to fine tune it. Ill post maps when i fine tune it. I need to get on a Dyno. Ill post pics soon.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

xlnt dude
thanks for the write man i really appreciate it as im gonna be adding one of these one day


----------



## nisB14 (Jul 22, 2003)

Hi there. I have hook up SAFC 2 onto my ga15de(1.5) n using the same ecu chart stated on the apexi instruction book 4 installation on to B14 SR18de on jdm models.
Just to let u know i can monitor everything including knocking. But installation is not done by me.
N another thing is that the sensor number i put 01 01 n 4 the sensor calculation , i oso put 01 01.

have been using 4 half a year n the safc2 with the sensor number at 01 01 prove working 4 me. By the way, My car is TC at 0.4 bar.
Actually want to ask how u get the 14 14 4 the sensor number?
I try B4 using the stated number recommand on jdm SR18DE B14 which is 07 07. But when input that, my car when idle will tends to turn jerky, like not enough air going in. From this, i know i cant use 07 07 so use 01 01.


----------



## nismosilvias14 (Oct 12, 2002)

We are USDM and have totally diff setup. None of the Diagrams are right. Our ECU connector is N5 but none of the connections listed are true. Trust me i tried it. I used haynes wiring diagram and mapped out everything. You have a JDM setup which is totally diff.....i so wish it was that easy. If i set my setting to 01 01 my car would idle BAD and die. 14 14 and she purs like factory. Not to mention i cut my rear o2 sensor off and my egr throws a code but its all gone now with the afc. No more check engine for me =).


----------



## nisB14 (Jul 22, 2003)

HO i see. U have a point. My car is jdm spec. No wonder its so easy hook up by the installer. But using 01 01 is fine but still puzzled y no pro with it. Hey there, Have u try other numbers so as your car can move off n your car does not feel jerky at idle?


----------



## bigmke184 (Feb 14, 2003)

is this install gonna be the same with the safc I because thats the one im buying next week


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

i noticed you did it for a b14, now is it the same set-up b13 ga16?


----------



## nisB14 (Jul 22, 2003)

nismosilvias14 said:


> *We are USDM and have totally diff setup. None of the Diagrams are right. Our ECU connector is N5 but none of the connections listed are true. Trust me i tried it. I used haynes wiring diagram and mapped out everything. You have a JDM setup which is totally diff.....i so wish it was that easy. If i set my setting to 01 01 my car would idle BAD and die. 14 14 and she purs like factory. Not to mention i cut my rear o2 sensor off and my egr throws a code but its all gone now with the afc. No more check engine for me =). *


Hi there. Have use 14 14 as my sensor number n my car seem able to use this number. Will post to let u know the outcome in a few days time.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

why are you posting this in the Turbo section? your mods show a HS header and CAI... if you're not turbo then I would suggest dropping the 2.5" exhaust... thats way too big for a N/A ga16.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

is there any benefit to running a 2.5" exhaust on a n/a ga16?


----------



## nismosilvias14 (Oct 12, 2002)

in the process of turbo....sheesh...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

nismosilvias14 said:


> *in the process of turbo....sheesh... *


cool... maybe you should have mentioned that.. just looking at your mods..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

se_nismo said:


> *is there any benefit to running a 2.5" exhaust on a n/a ga16? *


0 benefit...actually its a negative. You shouldn't exceed 2" on a Naturally Aspirated GA16.....


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

bye bye torque


----------



## nismosilvias14 (Oct 12, 2002)

it actually runs quite nicely.....


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

i would like to see a tuned fuel map, also. i thought of buying one myself at one time, but out here in southdakota its hard to find a dyno and when i do the price of the runs it would take me to get the right map, it would negate(sp?) the cost savings.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

How does the car run with the SR20 injectors? I was thinking of using the SR18 on mine but I am told it's too much. Does the AFC balance them out properly? Or are those in place because you plan to turbo?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nismosilvias14 said:


> in the process of turbo....sheesh...


If that's the case your going to want to ditch those injectors you will max them and the GA16 MAF pretty quick with just about any turbo setup. 

The TB wil botl on but you have to find a way to relocate the IACV to the plenum and ditch the FICD.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

1.) On a NA car, will increasing the fuel (increasing load I guess), advance timing and will dereasing fuel retard timing?

2.) If so, what happens if I put in SR20 injectors in my GA16 and decrease the fuel? Will the ignition timing become so retarded that I lose the power benefits of the extra fuel? Will I have to advance the timing manually to find a point that will match the AFC's trickery?

3.) If I use the stock 185cc injectors and increase the fuel in the AFC map, will the ignition become too high? Will I have to compensate by backing off the timing?

4.) Is it the opposite way on turbo cars? Does increasing fuel retard timing?


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

cool write up now i got a few questions they may or may not have been answerd be4 dose the SAFC bring up redline and eliminate the speed limiter? did you notice any increase in HP ( noticeable differance ). How user friendly is the software to tune it. 

Because if your answer is no to most of these questions then the JWT ecu might have been a better bet and more ecnonomical in the long run anyhow. 
Dyno's arent cheap!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

hmmm this info will be useful for me. I'm goingto be hacking the GA16de ECU to the E15t engine and just ordered my S-AFCII
Thanks for the info!


----------

